

At Rapleaf, your personals are public - ca98am79
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9588_22-162371.html

======
JacobAldridge
A seemingly good analysis. I remember when Rapleaf launched as the public
alternative to the closed (and therefore limited) eBay rating system - I
bookmarked it as a potentially beneficial tool in the future. Now it would
appear it has crossed several of my personal ethical lines, but when it comes
to putting information out on the net we can't say we haven't been warned.

~~~
bigmac
Interesting that you would say they cross your _ethical_ lines. Their tagline
used to be "It is more profitable to be ethical." See:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070102022215/http://www.rapleaf...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070102022215/http://www.rapleaf.com/)

------
petewarden
Here's another article from a marketer's perspective giving more detail on how
they're using Rapleaf for payday loan leads, amongst other things:

[http://www.leadconfidential.com/rapleaf-social-media-data-
le...](http://www.leadconfidential.com/rapleaf-social-media-data-lead-
generators.html)

I've found Rapleaf to be a bit spotty in its coverage, often not discovering
accounts on services like Facebook and Twitter that deny API access for the
email lookup. I won't pimp my test page for it again (it's on the blog in my
profile), but you can also go to their site to see what they have on you.

------
ddraper83
This article is over 2 years old. Clearly outdated. You may like to check out
their site...they're not doing a lot of this anymore.

